# Lyft is dispatching more than 1 driver to a rider and cancels the the other drivers!



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is a message from lyft not addressing the issue of not notifying by a sound or updating the waze map when lyft change the rider on us..

They are calling it a bailout feature for the rider..

So if you are stuck at a red light, lyft will cancel your ride without notification
You wil not know until you reach the destination because you still following the map

They claim more than 1 driver is dispatched to a rider!!!

Here is the message

Hi 'my name',

Thanks for getting back to us on passengers having multiple drivers being dispatched on them.

Putting myself in your shoes, it can sometimes be frustrating when things like these happen.

The passenger may experience being reassigned to another Lyft driver. This was due to what we call a bailout. This occurs when a driver is not making any progress or is driving away from the passenger's pick up location. When we detect this, the ride is essentially canceled and re-dispatched to another driver.

For a driver to be classified as "not moving":


3 minutes must have elapsed from driver accept
The driver's current location must be less than 150 meters from their original location
The driver cannot have driven more than 200 meters from where s/he accepted the ride.
For a driver to be classified as going the wrong way (or off-route), the system looks at the difference between metrics at the driver's current location and their "original" location (currently measured 30 seconds after accepting).

Bailouts look like normal cancellations to drivers, but drivers aren't eligible for cancellation fees with bailouts.

For more information on how cancellation fee is applied, check our Help Center https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584358-.

I hope this was informative! Let me know if I can help with any other questions or concerns.

All the best,

Edmond
Lyft Support Representative

Help Center
- http://lyft.com/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! 
- http://twitter.com/asklyft


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh forget that theyre not telling you about being on RECEIViNG end of "bailout", this part is much much worse...


1) it supercedes destination filters almost entirely
2) it can and WILL yank you off a cherrypicked GOOD call with a trip swap to bailout someone nearby who has been richarded around called frozen out or driveby'd w/o pickup by multiple drivers : i.e., 100% a lowrated paxhole with a grocery/drivethru trip or something ridiculous like horrible smell, unrestrained toddlers, pet dogs, unboxed plasma %TV, pickup location court destination mj dispensary, etc (all from personal experience)

3) ALL trip-swaps-to-driver are bailouts (confirmed by csr!!!)... and MOST stacked calls are too

So basucally, ALL swaps youre on the receivong end of have been outright rejected as crap or dangerous or unpleasant calls by MANY drivers...if you get swapped while driving to a pickup and told to drive to another, NEVER do it without calling (1% chance of super-long trip...maybe maybe just maybe call if plus or premier, since PT rate is unknown and unknowable)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I disagree with the idea that all swaps are bad. I experience 3-5 of these a DAY and have found that its a mixed bag. Also, I use this knowledge to help even the playing field. Lemme explain...

I am in a market where 5-8 minute pickups are common. Occasionally I get a request 15-25 mins away. I look on the map and see that there are other Lyft cars much closer. (Why did they send the request to me? ******s!!) If I dont accept, penalty. If I cancel, penalty. So I accept and just wait it out. 3 minutes later it cancels and gives to another driver. No penalty for me, and the customer gets a driver in 5-10 mins instead of waiting 15-25 for me.

As far as the "no notification" issue, I am always notified by sound, and the map changes before my eyes. I wonder if your media sound settings are lower, which is a common issue with Lyft. If not it could just be a tech issue with your phone and the Lyft app.

I have had instances where I'm stuck in a drive thru or a slow gas station. After 3 mins I lose the ride, which sucks. But it in no way reflects that the ride is a crap ride, just that I was bogged down. Whomever got my ride got lucky, at my expense. Shyt happens.

Granted, when you have a nice surge ride and it swaps it out, that sucks. When it swaps a ride and sends you even further away, that really sucks too. I'm not arguing for the swaps, I'm just saying that its not always a bad thing.

Hope this helps!


----------

